# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  DUMP ALERT

## fins85258

http://www.mammothmountain.com/MyMam...728&ref=header

Go to the snowfall history and check out the December and January snow fall

We have had about 2 feet here in Arizona and are looking for 2-3 feet more between tonight and Saturday

----------


## MIke R

what the heck is a DUNP??????


and thats very nice, just keep sending those storms towards us when you re done with them

skiing today was very very good..we ve gotten  a nice amount of snow this week.....tomorrow I go to Cannon and they are calling for 25 and sunny....beautiful!

----------


## andynap

> what the heck is a DUNP??????



*D*on't *U* *N*o *P*owder?

----------


## fins85258

> what the heck is a DUNP??????
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> *D*on't *U* *N*o *P*owder?




ROFLMAO

Thanks for saving me on that one Andy

----------


## fins85258

http://www.skireport.com/

Looks like Durango & WolfCreek are the big winners in Colorado, Arizona is going to make out real well and California is the off the charts.

http://www.wolfcreekski.com/snow.asp

http://www.mammothmountain.com/

http://www.sunriseskipark.com/

----------


## MIke R

super super skiing today...got a few inches last night in the notch.....they are talking about a warm up here though and possibly some rain on Monday.....that would be a killer right now as conditions are spectacular

----------


## carbontwelve

very cool, and lots of big dumps going on all over the west as well ... Mammoth with 92+ inches since last Sunday, SV w about 30... however, do be careful. off piste skier at SV killed today in avalanche. RIP to Bob Jonas, long time and beloved Sun Valley skier. Let's not add any new names to his.

----------


## carbontwelve

love the DUNP reference, btw

----------


## fins85258

Both the Arizona Snow Bowl in Flagstaff and Sunrise Ski resort east of Pinetop each recieved 7'-8' of new snow since Monday. 

Mammoth has posted 69" for Sunday thru Wednesday, it will be interesting to see the Thur. & Fri. numbers added to it.

Yo Mike & Wendy,

Your care package is on the way and should arrive say Tuesday at the shop.

You're next Missy

----------


## GramChop

merci, fins!  i'm in no hurry....you send it when you can!

can anybody predict how much snow i'm going to have in beaver creek on mardi gras day?

----------


## fins85258

http://www.skireport.com/colorado/beavercreek/

Keep your eye on this from time to time

And here is some of that California Powder that Mike is always badmouthing

----------


## GramChop

oh yeah!  and that's EXACTLY how i ski......not! 

i'm a huge beaver creek fan and i can't wait to get back on the mountain!

thanks for the link!

----------


## MIke R

the beav will have plenty of snow....count on it...and it wont be like that Sierra Cement either..it will be  that beautiful Colorado Champagne Powder

----------


## GramChop

that's what i LOVE about beaver creek....the beautiful (groomed) powder!!!

----------


## MIke R

> that's what i LOVE about beaver creek....the beautiful (groomed) powder!!!



"groomed powder" is an oxymoron dear heart

groomed snow sucks....

----------


## GramChop

not for me....i'm a sashayer down the mountain not a kamikaze!!!  groomed is better for gliding and watching others pass me by!

i ski east-west, not north-south, like reggie bush runs!

----------


## MIke R

I want to see a picture of you on the Birds of Prey trail or the Golden Eagle trail SVP...

and don't forget to get all your alcohol in town at Beaver Liquors ..home of the coolest T Shirts in the world...

----------


## MIke R

and you can sashay just as easily in knee deep powder and have way more fun with it

it isnt about speed vs not speed..its about quality  snow vs mashed down snow

----------


## GramChop

i'm just afraid i'll go too slow and the powder will envelope me!  this is a year of new, fun stuff, so who knows....maybe i'll embrace the powder this year!

----------


## MIke R

get yourself a good looking young ski instructor and take a powder lesson......

----------


## GramChop

alrighty now......now you're speaking my language!!!!  hey rivertrash...got any suggestions?

----------


## rivertrash

Well, being as private lessons are $675 a day or $475 a half-day and they expect you to buy them lunch and tip them generously, that sucker had better be good looking!

----------


## GramChop

and NEKKID!!!!

----------


## MIke R

having been a ski instructor in both Colorado and New England...

I could write a book.......LOL

what a fun job...the money sucks but the stories are priceless

----------


## fins85258

> i'm just afraid i'll go too slow and the powder will envelope me!  this is a year of new, fun stuff, so who knows....maybe i'll embrace the powder this year!



http://k2skis.com/skis/tnine/lotta-luv

Missy, get yourself a pair of these little devils and your fear will vanish in a day. I bought a pair of Raiders a couple of years ago and retired my Rossie Equipes. I broke them in tree skiing at WolfCreek in 2+ feet of powder, what a blast.

----------


## GramChop

i'm not going to buy skis as i only ski 5-7 days out of the year.  but, when i go to rent skis, fins, what should i tell them i want?  how do i describe those skis?

i'm all about adventure in 2010, so why the heck not!!!?

----------


## MIke R

tell them you want an intermediate level "shaped parabolic ski" thats a little fatter than normal....

thats all you need

no one is going to rent you what Fins is showing you

----------


## GramChop

got it!  thanks, fellas!

----------


## fins85258

Missy, Mike is at least partly correct. You probably won't find them as a standard rental ski but you might be able to rent them as a demo ski. The rate is a bit more but they are obtainable. 

Get more familiar with a little research about the ski types and tell the guys at the mountain how and what you want to tackle. They will put you in the right ski shape.

http://k2skis.com/skis/tnine

----------

